# Capt. Forever



## Kenneth (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn, this game is addicting.

Basically, you start off as a ship in the middle of space, and you go around shooting the fuck out of bigger and harder enemy ships. You then salvage their parts and use them as your own. You can take off, assemble, arrange, and control these parts however you want. Plus, each one has a different weight and energy rate. This makes balancing both sides of the ship a simple but fun task.

A nice mix of strategy, mild-paced action, and obnoxious colours.

I've never beaten it, though.  D:

*http://captainforever.com/captforever.php*



There's also two paid versions of the game, *Captain Imposter*, and *Captain Successor*. Both look awesome, but there's a $20 USD fee to play them (not $20 each, thankfully).


----------



## FistofFenris (Jul 19, 2010)

404'd


----------

